# Black 370z



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

This is my black 2011 370z. So far I've washed, clayed and waxed my Z. It could really do with a going over with my Das6 but worried about paint depth.
































































I use alot of AG, poorboys, Meguiars and bilt hamber stuff


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You must use a lot when your car is that big.:lol:


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Kerr said:


> You must use a lot when your car is that big.:lol:


I'm actually very wasteful.

Training myself not to be.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Gorgeous car that! Would love one!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

David-Ti said:


> I'm actually very wasteful.
> 
> Training myself not to be.


I was joking about the picture size. They could do with resizing as they are huge.


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I was joking about the picture size. They could do with resizing as they are huge.


that did cross my mind. I will sort.lol

Damn 4k life.


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

Thinking of getting one of these when I get bored of my gt86

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Sam534 said:


> Thinking of getting one of these when I get bored of my gt86
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


Anything you want to know. Give me a shout. I'm learning the cars pros and cons.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice job fella :thumb: and lovely Z :argie:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice motor :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Lovely finish and them alloys are very nice.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks very nice , btw the 370z paint depth will be around 100-140 microns.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That is a nice motor and has come up very well.

Loving those alloys


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Is it s swirl fest or did they improve the paint on the 370? My 350 could swirl it self from just going for a drive almost


----------



## Njs71 (Aug 29, 2017)

That's a stunning Z. Great depth of shine on it. 

I don't think you can beat a black car for glossy shine. Hard work sometimes though to keep them looking good.


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks alot for the comments. I'm no hardcore detailer but I do appreciate a clean and tidy car. 



Njs71 said:


> That's a stunning Z. Great depth of shine on it.
> 
> I don't think you can beat a black car for glossy shine. Hard work sometimes though to keep them looking good.


I always wanted a black car even though I know its a challenge to keep it looking good (infact its dirty in less than a week being my daily, so extra hard work). As you say the glossy shine is very rewarding on a dark car when done. 



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Looks very nice , btw the 370z paint depth will be around 100-140 microns.


Thankyou. I have some light swirling to take care of in a couple of areas. Nothing major hopefully. 



Rob_Quads said:


> Is it s swirl fest or did they improve the paint on the 370? My 350 could swirl it self from just going for a drive almost


Nowhere near as bad as I was expecting. The first day it stood in the sun after a good clean I was expecting to see a surface of swirls but aside from two spots its not all that bad for a nissan (I was pre-warned about their paint).

Stone chips however, is another matter.lol

As you might have guessed I've not had the car too long. A couple of months nearly but its progressively getting more and more enjoyable to own.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

That is a stunning motor, and one added to my list.


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Engine Bay after a simple two stage process of engine degreaser and vinyl/rubber care.

Just need to find a way of cleaning up the ally timing covers and throttle bodies that are a little furred up.


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

David-Ti said:


> Engine Bay after a simple two stage process of engine degreaser and vinyl/rubber care.
> 
> Just need to find a way of cleaning up the ally timing covers and throttle bodies that are a little furred up.


Very tidy 
Love the look of the twin intake, never seen these engine bays, makes the want even more

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Great job on a fine motor :thumb:
Good to see another zed owner here.
Highly recommend www.350z-uk.com as they have a great 370z section giving great tips on issues such as the steering lock one.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Very Smart mate, where is that where you took the pictures fella.


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Small carpark off sherwood drive.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

David-Ti said:


> Small carpark off sherwood drive.


I'm looking for somewhere to take some nice pics of my jag. any ideas?


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Leopold said:


> I'm looking for somewhere to take some nice pics of my jag. any ideas?


Abandoned petrol station in little brickhill..

MK17 9NB

Nice atmospheric location.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

David-Ti said:


> Abandoned petrol station in little brickhill..
> 
> MK17 9NB
> 
> Nice atmospheric location.


Cool, i will have to take a trip over there..not far from me in furzton:thumb:


----------



## Jason123 (Feb 11, 2011)

love the Z pal!


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys. 

I'm tempted to do some carbon fibre trim but undecided on that one, at the moment.


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

HEADPHONES said:


> Great job on a fine motor :thumb:
> Good to see another zed owner here.
> Highly recommend www.350z-uk.com as they have a great 370z section giving great tips on issues such as the steering lock one.


Signed up now. Cheers for the forum link!


----------



## Prestige car care shop (Mar 29, 2014)

Love the concave of the 370 wheels. Really nice motor.


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Very nice motor, used to love my 350Z. The alloys on yours is a missive improvement, I would recommend a trip to Germany, doing 150 on autobarn is a great feeling. I imagine PB black hole would be good at filling if your worried and the thickness.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, very nice car matey.


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Love the 370's, just not suitable for me right now haha good job


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

chrissymk3 said:


> Love the 370's, just not suitable for me right now haha good job


Yeah its pretty useless in many ways but its a great car to drive even daily.


----------



## saj1985 (Jul 30, 2011)

nice car


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

Stunning car - nice work.


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Lovely car, wheels definitely make it stand out!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

The wheels are one of the reasons I went for a MY11. In 12 or 13 they went with the DRL's and not so nice wheels.

noticed michelin now do their new pilot sport 4's in the right tyre size for this car (originally heard they wont be doing z front tyre sizes). so will switch the potenza's come the time. 

Gave the bodywork its winter prep today. Using Bilt hamber dsw for the first time and found it very nice to apply. It seems like a highly recommended winter wax for the money so thought I would try it out.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

David-Ti said:


> The wheels are one of the reasons I went for a MY11. In 12 or 13 they went with the DRL's and not so nice wheels.


Think it was 2014 when the 370z with the DRL and revised wheels was launched, I didnt like them either. I had two 370z , both 2012 white GT Editions , one had bolt on modifications the other was supercharged , fun cars


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

I stand corrected Richf. I dont know why I said that as I checked the years out when I started looking for a Z.

I will probably go down the FI route eventually. Quite happy with it as a standard car though but I do like a turbo and a tendency to modify.


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Started to tidy up my headlight lenses which seem prone to surface abrasion and mild discolouration. Still have the o/s to finish but it wasn't as bad as the n/s.

Need to find a decent sealer now.


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

I've owned my Z for almost a year so thought I would put up a pic.

Aside from being expensive to run as far as tax and fuel is concerned it has been 100% reliable.

Just put some michelin pilot sport 4S tyres on but that is pretty much it.










PS. I didn't use the car wash.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Said it last year, but that really is a lovely car and those alloys set it off :thumb: 

Looks superb


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

PS. I didn't use the car wash. 

A true DW members comment :lol:
Hope you continue to get many more trouble free miles.
This thread needs more pics of the zed :b


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Ran mine for 3 years from new 30k miles, not one problem other than of my own making, super reliable.

Great cars, enjoy OP.


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

I will definitely sort some better photos this summer. I also have some "useful mods" to do to the car aswell.

@andyblue - yes I've been told to change the wheels but I think the finish and style really suites the Z.

@Headphones - is that your 350z in the avatar?

@ philb1965 - it inspires confidence reliability wise. However I have a fear of concentric slave cylinders having contended with several in the past and I do know that is a weaker point on these cars. Worst case I will run external.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

David-Ti said:


> I will definitely sort some better photos this summer. I also have some "useful mods" to do to the car aswell.
> 
> @andyblue - yes I've been told to change the wheels but I think the finish and style really suites the Z.
> 
> ...


Yep......owned my 350z from new since 2005
some recent pics of her 
350z still looking fresh after more than 10 years by Andy Ten, on Flickr

350z still looking fresh after more than 10 years by Andy Ten, on Flickr


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

Credit to you David. Looks amazing.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

lovely


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

I have been wanting to take some pics at the abandoned petrol station little brickhill for ages. Now I have finally got round to it and it looks like this...

oh well...


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Undercarriage is getting some TLC.

W brace is starting to rust out. The cross bar and tie bars are fine but the w brace always seem to suffer on these cars.

Made my jig setup.


----------



## Bear_Ash (Aug 20, 2018)

Lovely Z really nice depth in the paint great job =D


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Still daily driving the Z. No thoughts to change it anytime soon.

However, going back to last year I started to look at replacing alot of the rusted pressed steel bracing that ruins the look of the underside of the car.

Finally got round to making up a w brace to replace the pityful original item thats prone to rust very quickly due to the way its constructed.

Heres a pic of what I have so far. I've started cleaning and de-burring but it all still needs welding up.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

You got mad skills :thumb:
Looks bought not built.
In fact it looks BETTER than the aftermarket ones from the likes of Summit Racing etc!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow that’s some great engineering :thumb:


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Finally got round to fitting my brace. Its not a fancy finish as I wanted maximum durabilty being my daily so its coated in epoxy mastic chassis paint followed up with a coat of stoneguard for good measure.


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

My latest little project. I have the long weekend to do pretty much what I want so thought I would get on with my brake cooling setup for my Z.

This is what I have so far..


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks great, any lockdown updates? 

Cheers


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of my favourite Nissans, very capable cars indeed and yours is 👌


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

meraredgti said:


> Looks great, any lockdown updates?
> 
> Cheers


Not as much as I would have liked. Health issues (bad back) put me on a bit of a downer and lost all motivation to work on my cars. Just physically could not clean my car without risking my back being out for the next few days.

Basically wear and tear over the years. Leaning under too many car bonnets took its toll.lol However the last few months I have felt much better and as long as I am careful I can pretty much do everything I want to do and this has boosted my motivation to get back into it again.

Infact, the car is getting plenty of much needed tlc very soon.

Car has been 100% reliable in the 3+years I've owned it. Daily driven and occasionally driven hard but always properly serviced and with more regular oil changes the car runs sweet.


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Battling the elements today. I wanted to do the exterior aswell but just got on with the interior inbetween downpours.

The worst thing to deal with was my drivers seat which is cracking up on the outer bolster due to my cumbersome entry into and exit from the Z.lol

I have ordered some dark grey filler which I had hoped would have arrived today. Tomorrow now with any luck.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

The 370z interior is such an improvement over the 350z.
Not sure if your black leather is the same colour as the 350z black leather.
If it is, I found black acrylic leather paint from Angelus an almost perfect match.
Here's a thread showing how it looks repairing scuffs and wear on my 350z.

https://www.350z-uk.com/topic/119925-leather-repair-paint-from-angelus-now-with-7-month-update/


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

HEADPHONES said:


> The 370z interior is such an improvement over the 350z.
> Not sure if your black leather is the same colour as the 350z black leather.
> If it is, I found black acrylic leather paint from Angelus an almost perfect match.
> Here's a thread showing how it looks repairing scuffs and wear on my 350z.
> ...


My bolsters are more Dark grey than black.

So I've gone for a Dark Grey Leather filler from The Scratch Doctor on ebay. Small pot only £3.

Will let you know how I get on. :th


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Just need to find time to fit everything to the car but the brake cooling kit is ready to go on.. All brackets/plates are stainless steel but I've coated them to give it oem look. The bumper brackets I've made means that I can keep the original fang covers with the impact sensors intact and just make a direct swap over to the new ones (avoids cutting up the originals).

I also have stainless fasteners and hose clips to use with the high temp hosing. I will get some better pics when I install everything 

Here is a sample photo


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Great craftsman there!


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Started to fit the brake cooling kit onto the car this morning. Brackets fit well,after modding part of it to give a little more clearance. It could still rub once the brakes have plenty of heat in them its that close but wont know until I test them. I could have done with mounting the piping mount on the hub bracket a little higher as the hose is touching the tie rod bolt.

Final hurdle is lack of space between the ps cooler and the bumper means next to no room for the piping. It may or may not fit on that side. Still need to think about a few things before I can finish it and be happy with the routing.


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Overall quite pleased having finished the whole install this morning. I had to remove two more plastic pieces that sit between the bumper and the front cross member. This gave much more room and made life installing the hoses much easier.

I still want to make a passthrough adapter (when I can print abs on the 3d printer) as this will make for an even neater install.

Also, no problems after testing on the road except for testing extreme articulation (the worst I could find anyway) that puts the plate into light contact with the disc. 99% of driving conditions would give no issues. Will improve on this if I make some more.

Impact sensors are mounted in the oem position.


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Did some work on the z after work today aswell as cleaning and fitting my undertray using some stainless hardware.

I also tried making my own rust remover. Using citric acid and wallpaper paste as a binding agent. I was going to buy some BH deox C but I'm so glad I did a little research and came across this idea as it worked a treat. Even in a short time and just a small amount of agitating with a firm brush I can remove all of the rust to the point parts I've tried cleaning so far are looking new.

Might try soaking some parts for 24hrs to see how well it works, on its own.


----------



## David-Ti (Nov 24, 2007)

Less than 24hrs...

Well Impressed


----------

